# How do you know if your bunny is pregnant?



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm just wondering, what are the signs if your bunny is pregnant?
Because i'm not sure if mine is?! :cursing:  :huh:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Has she been near a buck in the last month? 

If she's pregnant she may become protective of her hutch and not like you putting your hand in to feed her, she may start pulling fur to make a nest.

Most of the time you don't know they're pregnant until they have the babies and even then they can hide them well. Its only really experienced breeders that can spot the earier signs and know what to look for properly.

If I were you I'd get her spayed. I know it would mean if she is pregnant then the babies would be aborted but unless your a proper breeder and have four generations of family history for both doe and buck then they shouldn't be bred from as there could be any number of problems bred into the babies. If she is still with the buck she could even be carrying two litters at the same time of different gestations, which would mean the first lot to be born are almost certainly going to be killed by the doe in order for the second litter to live. Its also a lot of strain on the doe so risking her life as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Why do you think she is pregnant?
Has she been near a buck in the last 34 days?


----------



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

Well we bought two supposedly female rabbits they are now six months old and they have been humping each other does this mean one of them are males???


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

justponies said:


> Well we bought two supposedly female rabbits they are now six months old and they have been humping each other does this mean one of them are males???


my girls and boys all hump each other 

try this link for help in sexing

Sexing Rabbits - How to tell the boys from the girls.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

unspayed does will be VERY humpy, they are full of hormones, as they are now 6 months old you should be thinking about getting them spayed for health reasons any way (80% of all intact does will deleop uterine cancer by the age of just 4-5)

if you had 1 of each you would have already had 2 - 3 litters by now!


----------



## justponies (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone i am now pretty sure they are both females. Going to start putting money aside to paw for spaying because from wht i've heard it's pretty expensive.


----------

